# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  Fault tolerant چیست؟

## A.Nemati

سلام
اگه کسی توضیح و تعریف کامل و جامعی در مورد Fault tolerant بده ممنون می‌شم. و اینکه نوشتن برنامه با این قابلیت (با دلفی) چه ملزومات و روش‌هایی داره.

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

دوست خوبم آقایِ.......
Fault tolerant  در واقع یک مفهوم می باشه....درواقع یک بحث نظری در مباحث الگوریتمیک می باشه.همانند درجه سختی یک الگوریتم که اصطلاحا به اون NP Hardاتلاق میشه.در زیر یک مطلب جالب در مورد Fault tolerant  اومده هرا با مثال.امیدوارم که کمکت کنه.

http://hissa.ncsl.nist.gov/chissa/SE...amework_8.html

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز Fault tolerant رو میشه به عنوان "تحمل پذیری در برابر خطا" نیز ترجمه کرد.

----------

